# Wally



## Brak (Jun 14, 2002)

I really like Wally, he was really good at Miami (OH), and he is making a name in the NBA right now, i expect big things out of him in a few years.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Wally World*

Why was there some big argument about him earlier this year? Wasn't it something about him being selfish, and trying to do everything by himself. I saw it a few months ago, I can't remember what the fuss was about. But yeah, Wally is a hell of a shooter.


----------

